# Storing honey



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

Hello,
Does bottled honey store well in an unheated shed over a Northester winter (temperatures into the single digits for a few days per winter at most)? I suppose nothing bad will happen, only a quicker cristallization.
Thanks

Jorge


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pretty much. Cool temps speed up crystalization. Especially in the 40 to 55 degree F range.


----------

